

Get Internet for free (300Mbit/s WiFi beamer) - chmike
http://cx.be/html/wifi_300_mbits.php

======
chmike
This web site is unfortunately in French (Belgium). The circuit in the tan box
is a WiFi USB key. Pictures are self speaking, text is mostly warnings to not
cut or burn yourself when building up the setup.

The author wrote in the last sentence that the hardest part was to eat the
sausages that had a awful taste.

